# Ikea 'grow light' for plants?



## Ryan Young (4 Apr 2017)

Hi, 
I am not planning on using this LED as I have no use for it but am interested what people think on whether this would work.
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...cultivation-light-silver-colour-art-40333455/

In my opinion there are a lot of bulbs and LED's out there around this price point of similar dimensions that produce some good growth but am curious to see what people think?

Is this LED capable of aquarium growth without taking into account whether it is waterproof or splashproof.


----------



## tubamanandy (4 Apr 2017)

Not very powerful and I would want alot more info about the the leds prior to even thinking about ordering it


----------



## jesperl.dk (5 Apr 2017)

I did some measurements: https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/par-and-other-stuff-just-for-myself.48910/


----------



## zozo (5 Apr 2017)

It all depends on what you like to grow and how fast you want it to grow.. But if you are easy going and not overexpecting, you do not need such heavy amounts of light.

Take for example this little 25 litre tank, it's my plant bin i throw in what i like to keep alive and use again some day. So it initialy wasn't aimed towards super speed growing, but more conserving. It has  9 watt total (2 x 25 cm) SMD 7020 led strip





it's a simple DIY light fixture in 2700k and 6500k mixed 50/50 according to factory specs around 900 lumen. So these leds are far from the best around..  I mainly grow easy low light plants i never put in a drop of ferts. This litle tank gets the least of my attention. It actualy doesn't need it in the almost 2 years it is up and running.. And it grows plants pretty good not so fast but good.. And above all, i can throw BBA infested plants in, a few weeks later they come out perfectly clean. 

So i think yes you could grow aquarium plants under this little ikea light.. But seeing the price i wouldn't think of it not even in 27 years.. You can have something the same for less then 25% if not something performing even better..

With the expression "Grow light", the seller wants to make you think it is something special.. But that's blablabla.. Take any white light you can find between 2700k and 6500k and it can grow plants.. What and how it grows is partialy up to your expectations and skills.


----------

